# Java lässt sich nicht installieren



## maddin1981 (17. Mrz 2011)

Hallo zusammen,ich habe ein kleines Problem.Ich habe die ganze Zeit via DHL Onlinefrankierung Paketmarken ausgedruckt,das Programm verwendet Java.Doch seit gestern läuft es nicht mehr.Sowohl über Firefox,Opera und Chrome konnte das Programm nicht gestartet werden da es meinte "Java ist nicht installiert",obwohl das der Fall war.Daraufhin habe ich ein Update gesucht und wollte es installieren,aber dann kommt immer "Vorgang wurde vor der vollständigen Installation von Java abgebrochen".
Also habe ich alles was mit Java zusammenhängt gelöscht,auch mit den hier schon beschriebenen Tipps
( http://www.java-forum.org/allgemein...bleme-fehler-code-2755-1624-a.html#post338256 und http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/114837-java-funktioniert-mehr.html ),aber trotzdem ändert sich daran nix,es wird immer während der Installation abgebrochen.
Ach so,ich habe Windows XP SP3.
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## NattleBet (17. Mrz 2011)

Bei meinem Umstieg von Java 5 auf Java 6 gab es bei mir auch Fehler bei der Installation.
Die Neuinstallation schlug leider auch fehl, obwohl ich alles an Java runtergeschmissen hatte, was ich drauf hatte.
Hab halt die Registry durchsucht und auch einige Stellen gefunden, wo sich das java noch festgebissen hatte. Kann dir leider nicht mehr die Stellen sagen... Die Registry hat sich wohl was gemerkt und verhindert was sie nicht sollte. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## maddin1981 (18. Mrz 2011)

habe ich getan,aber beim neuinstallieren kam dann:"eine ältere version von Java 6 Update 24 kann nicht entfernt werden.Setzen sie sich mit ihrem technischen Supportpersonal in Verbindung.
Aber über Java.com gibt es keinen Support.HHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Andi_CH (18. Mrz 2011)

Ist das der neusete "running gag"?

Javainstallationen lassen sich sehr gut manuell löschen - 

Diretory suchen und ganzes Directory löschen.

Neuinstallation versuchen.

Wenns immer noch nicht geht in der Registry nach der exakten Javabezeichnung suchen (z.B. jdk1.6.0_23) und dann die entsprehenden Einträge löschen.
Möglicherweise neu angelegtes Directory der neuen Javaversion löschen

Neuinstallation durchführen.


----------



## maddin1981 (19. Mrz 2011)

Diretory suchen und ganzes Directory löschen.


und wo würde ich diese finden?


----------



## NattleBet (21. Mrz 2011)

Run -> regedit ... genau da suchen


----------



## maddin1981 (29. Mrz 2011)

auch das gabe ich getan,daraufhin folgte dann die nachricht beim neuinstallieren
"schwerwiegender fehler bei der installation":noe:


----------



## Andi_CH (29. Mrz 2011)

Dann hast du nicht alles gemacht was wir oben getippt haben.

Wieso die leicht genervten Antworten?
1. Ist es schon das x-te mal dass diese Frage gestellt wurde
2. Sind ist das hier ein Java-Forum für Programmierer und niht für Systemadministratoren -> such dir eine Windows-Forum und stell die Frage bitte dort.


----------



## Andi_CH (29. Mrz 2011)

NattleBet hat gesagt.:


> Run -> regedit ... genau da suchen



Directories findet man NICHT mit regedit sondern im Filesystem mit dem Dateiexplorer


----------



## maddin1981 (29. Mrz 2011)

ich wusste ja nicht das wenn ich ein problem mit java hab das ich dann nicht im java forum fragen darf.


----------



## Andi_CH (29. Mrz 2011)

Wenn du JAVA programmierst und Probleme hast, bist du hier richtig
Wenn du JAVA installieren willst und Probleme hast ist das grundsätzlich kein JAVA- sondern ein Windowsproblem - alles klar?


----------

